# RP Idea



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hello everyone, I have been wanting to do a rp idea for a while, and it might sound odd, but I think it would be cute and fun. I am a fan of the original generation of The Mighty Morphing Power Rangers, and they have faced, and defeated evil every time they came up against the monsters and minions of Rita Ripulsa and Lord Zedd. Well, I have thought about what if the rangers came across a monster or a collection of monsters that defeat them, but instead of defeating them in an evil manner, what if they defeat them and make them their own little pets?

I could play all the rangers, but if I do, I like to play one ranger at  a time, and each ranger come across a different kind of monster, or one monster who attacks them one at a time. Also, the monster might could be motherly or fatherly and defeat the rangers with kindness. Also, I love size difference so maybe the monster could tower over the rangers as they could come up to just their belly level. Could be monsters or furries or maybe even living large plushies or fursuits.

If this does sound interesting to you, just send me a message and I will explain more. 

Thank you


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 6, 2016)

Hmmm... sounds nice...
My fursona Jin can do stuffs like this (file attached) ; maybe he can be a monster, too ?


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hmmm... sounds nice...
> My fursona Jin can do stuffs like this (file attached) ; maybe he can be a monster, too ?


Oh, okay, thank you for replying. Now, I can play all the rangers, but one at a time. Also, what is a good setting for a rp that you usually like to do? For me, I like to have my rangers walk home from school either through Angel Grove Park or Forest.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

For me, I think through the Forest would be suitable
Also, here's my fursona ; tell me if it works


Spoiler: Feral form














Spoiler: Anthro form (w/ summoned blades)













Spoiler: Anthro form (w/ staff)













Spoiler: Anthro form (w/ claws)













Spoiler: Weapons used (warning : a lot)






Spoiler: Chainsaw Sabers













Spoiler: Mace













Spoiler: Scythe













Spoiler: Combat staff













Spoiler: Claws


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> For me, I think through the Forest would be suitable
> Also, here's my fursona ; tell me if it works
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I love him! I love the anthro form better and also I love his size, and that he has bit of a belly. I like towering monster/furs that have a belly.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

OUATFan1215 said:


> and that he has bit of a belly. I like towering monster/furs that have a belly


Yeah, I sorta have an obsession for fetish stuffs like fat furs and weight gain...


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yeah, I sorta have an obsession for fetish stuffs like fat furs and weight gain...


Oh, okay. ^^ Hmm.. is there anything you might want to include as well before I do a starting post?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Hmmm...
Oh yeah, his blood, black in color, is extremely poisonous and acidic, capable of melting even diamonds and crystals
Other than that, people usually think him as some sort of reanimated/possessed soulless, walking corpse, due to his "lifeless eyes", as well as his "lack of life-force" (being as "empty" as the vaccum atmosphere in space itself), while he's more like in-between an undead and a living being 
Oh and... I don't think I'll use the powers in the attached file, I'll just stick to my weapons


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hmmm...
> Oh yeah, his blood, black in color, is extremely poisonous and acidic, capable of melting even diamonds and crystals
> Other than that, people usually think him as some sort of reanimated/possessed soulless, walking corpse, due to his "lifeless eyes", as well as his "lack of life-force" (being as "empty" as the vaccum atmosphere in space itself), while he's more like in-between an undead and a living being
> Oh and... I don't think I'll use the powers in the attached file, I'll just stick to my weapons


Oh, very interesting characteristics, and I like just the weapons. Also, which ranger would you like for me to start off with?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

OUATFan1215 said:


> Oh, very interesting characteristics, and I like just the weapons. Also, which ranger would you like for me to start off with?


I guess the black one, cuz if anyone's gonna fight Jin, I think the black guy (pun not intended) would be durable enough in terms of defense to withstand Jin's attacks better than everyone else of the team
That is, if you plan to have Jin as a villain


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I guess the black one, cuz if anyone's gonna fight Jin, I think the black guy (pun not intended) would be durable enough in terms of defense to withstand Jin's attacks better than everyone else of the team
> That is, if you plan to have Jin as a villain



Oh, okay.   I will do the starting post.

*It was a beautiful, sunny, and warm day within the city of Angel Grove. For most of the citizens it was time to depart from work and head home, as for the students of Angel Grove High, it was time to leave school. For Zack, he decided to take a shortcut home through Angel Grove Forest. He was dressed in his usual dark purple parachute pants, white sneakers, a black t-shirt with a black and white striped vest.*

*He looked around the forest* _It is such a great day today. I hope Rita doesn't have anything planned. _He thought to himself


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

(Wait... so I'm a villain or an ally again ?)


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

(Oh, I 'm sorry. A villain, but maybe not a vicious villain, a fighing villain at first, but become like a fatherly towering villain.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (Wait... so I'm a villain or an ally again ?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(really tempted to join so my sona can fight Tommy lol. my sona is half wolf/half tiger, and can definitely fit the playful yet powerful villain role. But seeing as to I join alot of rp's that Jin either already joined or coincidentally joins after I do, I think i'll just watch for once.)


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

(Hmm.. well, maybe I can rp with both of you. I can maybe have Tommy be venturing somewhere else. Would that be okay with you Jin maybe?)


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Oct 7, 2016)

(this is Jin's thing. I'm just gonna watch.)


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

(Oh, okay.  )


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

Abyssalrider said:


> (this is Jin's thing. I'm just gonna watch.)


(I'll miss you, bro *manly tears*)



OUATFan1215 said:


> (Oh, I 'm sorry. A villain, but maybe not a vicious villain, a fighing villain at first, but become like a fatherly towering villain.


(I just realized that I remember next to nothing of the Power Rangers... T_T )


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'll miss you, bro *manly tears*)
> 
> 
> (I just realized that I remember next to nothing of the Power Rangers... T_T )


OH, that is okay.I do have a bit of a profile of them, but it is on F-list.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

OUATFan1215 said:


> OH, that is okay.I do have a bit of a profile of them, but it is on F-list.


(If I make things look awkward or super out-of-place, you know why...)



OUATFan1215 said:


> *It was a beautiful, sunny, and warm day within the city of Angel Grove. For most of the citizens it was time to depart from work and head home, as for the students of Angel Grove High, it was time to leave school. For Zack, he decided to take a shortcut home through Angel Grove Forest. He was dressed in his usual dark purple parachute pants, white sneakers, a black t-shirt with a black and white striped vest.*
> 
> *He looked around the forest* _It is such a great day today. I hope Rita doesn't have anything planned. _He thought to himself


It's a beautiful day outside. Birds are singing and flowers are blooming.
On days like this, citizens and superheros alike...

_*"Should be burning in hell."*_

As Zack makes his way across the forest, a being of unknown force keeps watch on him from above the trees as it slowly follows him behind...

(I'm thinking I'll start a fight right at the base, would be less awkward that way for me)


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (If I make things look awkward or super out-of-place, you know why...)
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful day outside. Birds are singing and flowers are blooming.
> ...



(That sounds like a great idea.)

As Zack continued to walk through the forest he started to do a little beat boxing to himself unware that there was an enemy closely behind.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 7, 2016)

(I'll just silently follow until Zack arrives at the base ; I think we should skip this section )


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 8, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I'll just silently follow until Zack arrives at the base ; I think we should skip this section )


(Oh, okay.  )

As Zack was walking home, he decided to go check at the command center "I better go make sure Alpha and Zordon is okay." He raised his wrist with his communicator and teleported.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 8, 2016)

... outside the command center...

"So this is where those lousy tight-suit weirdos all hide in..."

The unknown being watches from afar and carefully observes the base while planning out its attack. Then, it lets out a wicked grin :

"Time to make a personal entrance."

...

Inside the command center, Alphas and Zordon hear loud fighting noises from outside. It seems to be from Zack, as if he's in big trouble with a feral and wild monster.


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 10, 2016)

*As Zack was about to enter the command center he heard a noise behind him. He turned around to see an unusual monster that he haven't ever seen before " Hey, who are you?"


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> ... outside the command center...
> 
> "So this is where those lousy tight-suit weirdos all hide in..."
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 10, 2016)

The monster seems to be a kangaroo-bat crossbreed that stands on two legs, wearing some sort of Asian samurai outfit, along with a conical hat, and wielding a large staff that has two skulls carved on the two ends. It glares down at Zack with its fangs bared :

- Just someone that wanna play with you a lil' bit. Now on your guard !

It then immediately lunges itself, with its wings opened, straight at Zack, its staff aiming straight at his chest.

- HEEERE I COME !


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 11, 2016)

*Zack gasped and leaped out of the way to the side just in time. He stood back up in a fighting stance "So you want to play, huh? Well, let's play big fella." He smirked as he pulled out his morpher "It's Morphing Time!... Mastadon!" Soon he morphed into his black power ranger suit.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster seems to be a kangaroo-bat crossbreed that stands on two legs, wearing some sort of Asian samurai outfit, along with a conical hat, and wielding a large staff that has two skulls carved on the two ends. It glares down at Zack with its fangs bared :
> 
> - Just someone that wanna play with you a lil' bit. Now on your guard !
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

OUATFan1215 said:


> *Zack gasped and leaped out of the way to the side just in time. He stood back up in a fighting stance "So you want to play, huh? Well, let's play big fella." He smirked as he pulled out his morpher "It's Morphing Time!... Mastadon!" Soon he morphed into his black power ranger suit.


The monster smirks and readies itself for another go. It flicks its hand out ; what look like black/yellow mists start to form around its hand and materialize into a massive two-bladed cleaver :





It brings the cleaver behind and holds it with its large tail, then prepares the staff in its two hands again :

- Prepare to GIT REKT, M8.

It then lunges itself at Zack again ; once within range, it spins around once, with its staff and cleaver both fully extended, creating a violent whirlwind.
The "radius" of the attack appears to be around 230cm, and the force seems enough to even send a motorbike flying if hit...


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 11, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster smirks and readies itself for another go. It flicks its hand out ; what look like black/yellow mists start to form around its hand and materialize into a massive two-bladed cleaver :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zack was unable to slow down his charge when the strikes of the staff and cleaver hit him had in the white diamond of the chest on his suit. He let out a yelp 'Aah!" as he was struck and cut a few side flips until he landed with a thud on the ground. He pushed up with one arm as he looked up at the towering creature "You are fast for a big guy!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

The monster glares down at Zack, with the staff still extended, but the cleaver now closer to behind it as its tail curls up near, and bares its fangs out :

- Let's see if you can keep up the pace !

It then leaps forward, plants the staff on the ground, and uses it to propel itself forward. Its tail brings the cleaver to its feet as it sends a kick at Zack, its feet holding the cleaver aiming straight at him :

- Hyyyyyaaaaaaargh !

(Hey, don't the other rangers hear all this commotions right outside the command center ?)


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 11, 2016)

*As Zack is fighting the large creature, unsuccessful though, the other rangers inside the command center hear the commotion. Zordon tell them to turn to the viewing globe and they see what's going on "Guys, let's go help him!" Jason said as they all soon morphed. They all teleported out of the command center.*


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster glares down at Zack, with the staff still extended, but the cleaver now closer to behind it as its tail curls up near, and bares its fangs out :
> 
> - Let's see if you can keep up the pace !
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 11, 2016)

The monster titls its head in slight amusement, then lets out a grin in excitement, when it sees the full team of rangers facing it.

- Heh. Took y'all longer than I thought.

It then hammers its hand on the staff ; the mouth of the skulls start to emit fire upon "activation". The fire is almost like that of an olympian torch.
The monster readies its staff and lets out a rather wicked grin :

- All of you come at me at once, I dare you !


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Kimberly knelt down beside Zack* "Are you okay Zack?" The black ranger stood up holding his chest "The big guy can hit hard, but I'm alright." Jason looked at the monster furiously as they all got in a fighting stance "Let's get him rangers!" They are charged toward the towering creature.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster titls its head in slight amusement, then lets out a grin in excitement, when it sees the full team of rangers facing it.
> 
> - Heh. Took y'all longer than I thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

OUATFan1215 said:


> *Kimberly knelt down beside Zack* "Are you okay Zack?" The black ranger stood up holding his chest "The big guy can hit hard, but I'm alright." Jason looked at the monster furiously as they all got in a fighting stance "Let's get him rangers!" They are charged toward the towering creature.


- That's the spirit !

The monster then spins its flaming staff to a side, then swings it to the opposite direction, creating a close-range wave of fire straight at all of them.


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 13, 2016)

*They all felt the flames of the fire and it struck them causing them to fall leap of pain. They all slowly pushed up "Okay big guy, let me get a go!" Jason yelled and got up, charged, and this time he leaped up in the air to do a side kick.*


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> - That's the spirit !
> 
> The monster then spins its flaming staff to a side, then swings it to the opposite direction, creating a close-range wave of fire straight at all of them.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

(I've been wanting to do this for sooo long)

The monster plants its staff on the ground as it sees Jason going for a jump attack, and kneels down, as if waiting. Then, it quickly moves its right leg backward :

- HERE WE GO !

It then holds its staff and propels itself upward, sending 3 flash kicks at Jason, with its cleaver at its paw foot.


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Jason eeped and gasped as she was triple kicked and he flew over the rangers and onto the ground with a thud. He coughed in pain "He is tough." Kimberly then smirked inside her helmet "Try me next big fella." She then charged  at the towering creature.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> (I've been wanting to do this for sooo long)
> 
> The monster plants its staff on the ground as it sees Jason going for a jump attack, and kneels down, as if waiting. Then, it quickly moves its right leg backward :
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 13, 2016)

The monster laughs in amusement at Jason being sent flying away :

- How you like that, pretty boy !?

It then notices Kimberly rushing towards it, and puts its weapons away, then drops in an unarmed fighting stance :

- Bring it, lady !


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Kimberly charged and as she did, she reared back a gloved fist and aimed it straight at the big belly area of the towering creature* "Take this!"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

The monster steps back right before Kimberly hit her to, then stands on its tail and brings its feet back to catch her off-guard with a full-force kick straight at her in return :

- TAKE THIS !


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Kimberly let out a scream as she was kicked in the same direction and length as Jason was. She gasped as she slowly held her chest "He is tough!" The others went over to Jason and Kimberly. Trini thought of something 'Hey guys, how about we use our lasers?" They all nodded as they pulled out their lasers and aimed "Alright rangers, FIRE!" Jason yelled as they fired their lasers at the towering figure.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster steps back right before Kimberly hit her to, then stands on its tail and brings its feet back to catch her off-guard with a full-force kick straight at her in return :
> 
> - TAKE THIS !


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

The monster brings its hands to its left side (in a Kamehameha pose), then quickly flicks its right hand out, its palm facing outward. A thick layer of nebula clouds, golden yellow in color, appears and shifts at its command, materializing into a large kite shield in front of it, which completely blocks off the laser attack.






It then brings the shield to its left hand, and "summons" what looks like a skull-carved blunderbuss in its right hand.






It then aims the gun at the rangers 

- Fire in the hole !

As it pulls the trigger, a large grenade fires out of the barrel and lands at where the rangers stand.


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 14, 2016)

*The rangers all scream as the explosion causes them to all fly up in the air and a few feet back. They are all laid out on the ground gasping and holding themselves in pain. They shake a bit as they see the towering creature stand proudly. Jason spoke "This monster is a whole lot tougher than we have faced before." "Jason, I think it is time to bring out the big guns." Zack said and Jason nodded "Bring them together rangers." Soon, the rangers called upon all their weapons together to form the mega blaster.

*They all stand behind it "Fire!" A ray of power, color, and light shoots and aims at the towering creature.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster brings its hands to its left side (in a Kamehameha pose), then quickly flicks its right hand out, its palm facing outward. A thick layer of nebula clouds, golden yellow in color, appears and shifts at its command, materializing into a large kite shield in front of it, which completely blocks off the laser attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 14, 2016)

The monster lets out a sharp yelp and flaps its wings to lift itself up just in time to narrowly dodge the laser attack, but its tail gets hit in the blast, making it grunt in pain :

- Argh !

The pain makes it almost stumbles and falls back down, but it manages to land a distance away. It kneels down a bit due to the pain "weighing down" on its tail, and aims its gun at the rangers again :

- Congratulations, suit-wearing weirdos ! You just hit my tail... and nobody hits my tail and gets away with that !

This time, the monster fires out a number of grenades, instead of just one, at the rangers :

- Time to fly !


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 15, 2016)

*The rangers scream as they all get struck with each grenade and are sepereated from each other just a couple feet from. They are all scattered on the ground writhing in pain as they try to get up, but are too weakened to. Jason grunts and pants, but can't speak as he holds his chest in pain.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster lets out a sharp yelp and flaps its wings to lift itself up just in time to narrowly dodge the laser attack, but its tail gets hit in the blast, making it grunt in pain :
> 
> - Argh !
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

The monster tower each and all of the rangers with a rather restless look on its face as it puts the gun away, but still with the shield equipped.

- Is that it ? Huh ? And you call yourselves "superheroes" ?

It then shakes its head, looking rather disappointed, and walks over to Jason, nudging its feet at him, as if to see if he's still alive, but it looks fed up to even bother attacking them any further :

- You're all super terrible at this, y'know that ?


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Jason grunted as he was nudged with the large foot* "W-why are you here anyways?" He very weakly and slowly stood up to look up at the towering creature.


Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> The monster tower each and all of the rangers with a rather restless look on its face as it puts the gun away, but still with the shield equipped.
> 
> - Is that it ? Huh ? And you call yourselves "superheroes" ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

The monster shrugs :

- Just wanna put y'all into early retirement before I move on to dominate this entire city, no big deal, and nothin' personal.

It then pulls him up by his neck :

- Forget about that woman Rita and that weirdo named Zedd, kiddos. You're gonna remember my name, Jin Lust-Sin, from now on, as your dominator, and you're gonna remember me, one way or another. Either willingly...

It then shows him the claws on its feet :

- ... Or with me writing the letters on your forehead.


----------



## OUATFan1215 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Jason kicks his legs and feet as he is pulled up by the neck. He swallowed nervously as he saw the claws on his feet and shook. He looked up "W-what is the willingly way for us to remember you?"


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Oct 15, 2016)

The monster, now known to the rangers as "Jin", lets out a wicked grin :

- Boy... you should've seen the look on your face, hehe...

It then drops Jason on the ground :

- This command center is under MY control now... and so are those fancy mechanical animals of yours. As for you, though...

It flicks its hands out :

- I have no use for you, you can go home !... Although, I give you an option...

It glares down at them one final time :

- There are bound to be monsters rebelling against me, and I may require your presence when I summon you. Is that clear ?

(Plot twist ! You can add those villains of the series in the RP now )

It kneels down, looking at Jason :

- You can choose to come and defend your master, and your service won't go unnoticed... or you can choose not to, and I can hardly care less for your safety in return. You'll be on your own, alone, defenseless, hopeless and helpless, wishing you were under my protection, if your hour arrives... and lemme tell ya, it can be pretty unexpected.

It pokes its claws at Jason's chest, though it doesn't seem to be on the edge of hurting him further :

- What do you say, humans ?


----------

